# The Ashes



## Liamos (17 Dec 2010)

Anyone been watching the Ashes. England looked to have the series wrapped up yesterday as they bowled Australia out for 268. There followed the usual bragging and triumphalism. Then this morning England were bowled out for 187! I think the phrase is 'snatching defeat from the jaws of victory'!


----------



## PaddyW (17 Dec 2010)

All out for 187? Wow, that's a mega kick in the face for them. They looked like they were going to wrap it up to me, fair play to the Aussies for turning it around. 2nd innings should be fun!


----------



## ringledman (26 Dec 2010)

England are just far too good for the Aussie. You spoke too soon.


----------



## BillK (27 Dec 2010)

The games not over until it's over!


----------



## Deiseblue (29 Dec 2010)

England retain the Ashes after a facile victory against the worst Aussie side I've ever seen.

Congrats to England . let's hope the final test is more competitive !


----------



## Pique318 (31 Dec 2010)

Sorry...cricket...whut?


----------



## BillK (1 Jan 2011)

I still want to see England win the Ashes in Australia.


----------



## Deiseblue (1 Jan 2011)

BillK said:


> I still want to see England win the Ashes in Australia.



They already have retained the Ashes !


----------



## jasconius (2 Jan 2011)

The batsman's Holding the bowler's Willey


----------



## BillK (3 Jan 2011)

Yes, England have retained the Ashes, BUT they have yet to win them.

If the Aussies manage to win the last match then England will *retain* the Ashes *but will not win them.*


----------



## Deiseblue (4 Jan 2011)

BillK said:


> Yes, England have retained the Ashes, BUT they have yet to win them.
> 
> Quite right Bill , I do appreciate the distinction.
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen a poorer , less committed Aussie side , have you ?


----------



## Purple (4 Jan 2011)

I don't understand the rules. I've had them explained to me a number of times but I lose interest part way through.

I'm sure it's a great game etc but I can't warm to it.


----------



## BillK (4 Jan 2011)

Deiseblue said:


> BillK said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, England have retained the Ashes, BUT they have yet to win them.
> ...


----------



## BillK (4 Jan 2011)

Try explaining to an American that a game can last for five days and end in a draw!


----------



## boaber (6 Jan 2011)

BillK said:


> Yes, England have retained the Ashes, BUT they have yet to win them.
> 
> If the Aussies manage to win the last match then England will *retain* the Ashes *but will not win them.*



Looks like a certainty that England will *win *the Ashes now!


----------



## boaber (7 Jan 2011)

BillK said:


> The games not over until it's over!



It is now!! What a thrashing.


----------



## Teatime (7 Jan 2011)

boaber said:


> It is now!! What a thrashing.



I think most of the cricket world will be glad that England stuffed the Aussies. The Aussies have been very dominant and indeed arrogant over the past two decades. Well done to them.


----------



## Sunny (7 Jan 2011)

Teatime said:


> I think most of the cricket world will be glad that England stuffed the Aussies. The Aussies have been very dominant and indeed arrogant over the past two decades. Well done to them.


 
Not sure about that. I loved watching the great Aussie team of Ponting, Waugh brothers, Slater, McGrath, Warne etc. One of the best teams of all time. Having said that, England deserve it and they have the makings of a team that could dominate cricket for many years. Hard to judge them based on this series though. Austrailia were very average.


----------



## Caveat (7 Jan 2011)

Purple said:


> I don't understand the rules. I've had them explained to me a number of times but I lose interest part way through.
> 
> I'm sure it's a great game etc but I can't warm to it.


 
+1

When I watch cricket I can't understand most of the time (other than the obvious) why something that has just happened, whatever it may be, was a good thing or a bad thing, and what made it good or bad.

But I don't like any sports really either so my opinion doesn't count much I guess.


----------



## BillK (7 Jan 2011)

I resisted the temptation to send a gloating email to my Aussie cousins for all of 5 seconds!


----------



## ringledman (7 Jan 2011)

England are now a seriously good test side. Up there in the top 3 of world cricket. 

The days of us being the wipping boys are over.


----------



## Joe_90 (8 Jan 2011)

A very poor Australian team at the moment but England are on the way up.  Shame Eoin Morgan did not get into the team ahead of Paul Collingwood.

Ireland are at No10 in the ODI rankings. [broken link removed]

VVS Relax-man


----------

